# Anyone have an Aha! moment where something just clicked?



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

What was that moment for you?

So I've struggled with release off and on. Couple months ago in an effort to clean it up I made it worse. Was trying to hold the ammo as far forward in my fingers as possible and was having to death grip the pouch. So after struggling with that for I don't know how long, thinking I was headed in the right direction but making it worse, I moved my fingers slightly forward. Not gripping ahead of the ammo but more on the front half of the ball instead of the back half. Suddenly I could have a very relaxed hold and could let it slip out a lot better. And thus my release was a lot smoother. A problem that was plaguing me for a couple months was gone just like that.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Yup, mine was realizing that more latex does not always equal more power and for sure does not equal more accuracy. Hauling back heavy, thick bands is usually not the way to go especially if you are target shooting. You really need to match your band sets to your ammo and your shooting style


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’ve actually had a couple, but the time I cut my first card Was the best. At times I feel I’m concentrating on the target, but the day I cut my first card it was like time stood still and the only thing I seen was that clamp holding the card. I aim at the very top of the clamp,because I can’t see the card. Oh yeah I turned it in for a badge, and was turned down for blocking the view of the camera, or something like that. I respect Charles Very much, so I redid the video. I owe a lot to Charles from B.C. He showed me I could do it again. The second one was not only an ahh hah moment, it was a Tah dah


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

My aha! moment was realizing that Dgui was a mystic, and that I can't shoot like him for lack of skills, but for lack of "powers." It's tough to compete with magic. I'm okay with it now- :cursin:


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I've had MANY that eventually lead me to where I am today. One of the biggest was the difference it made when I really learned to RELAX while shooting. I tried to emulate the shooting style of guys like Shane and Mone. They have such an easy going approach to shooting. I stopped worrying about hitting the target and ended up actually hitting it! I approach shooting like I'm two beers into a six pack!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm having a-ah moments all the time.
But one thing that really helped was something I read here on the forum, but can't remember where exactly.
Someone wrote, don't aim at the can, aim at a spot on the can. Once I started focusing on a spot of red writing on the can, it made a huge difference for me.
Another thing is Jake, Devils son in law, told me while we visited.
He said, if you start getting lots of misses but don't want to take a break from shooting , try shooting at something else other than the can for a couple shots. It's like pushing the reset button. You'll do better after taking some shots at something else. It works! I fire off three or four shots at other random things in the yard and suddenly things click again when I go back to aiming at the can.
Lisa

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Great topic, you can learn so much about what's important from these individual stories. Mine is finding the hammer grip, I was shooting pinch and Brace and different styles of slingshot and when I took one of my homemade slingshots and held it like a hammer even though my grip was so far away from the head of the slingshot it just felt natural. That was when I started really feeling comfortable holding the slingshot so that I could get everything else working right. My second aha was only shooting around 25 shots at a time and taking at least a 10 minute break in between. this gives me the full reset and time to figure out what I did right and wrong in the last shooting session.

Cheers


----------



## Talaman (Sep 13, 2019)

Great idea for a thread - still waiting for light bulb to come on for me. I have been shooting just a few months now so I can hit the barn, the door is still proving elusive :banghead:


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

figuring how much*bump* on the pouch/ball for frameless made a Huge difference in my PFS shooting


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Oh definitely, I've got two:

First time I reeaaallly starting understanding frameless.

Second time was using @Island made 's suggestion for what I now refer to as simply 'marble cut' bands - because that's primarily what I use these dimensions for. Knocked a juvie fox squirrel flat at 15 yards with a body shot, never looked back lol.

Always mpre

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I had one. I'm embarrassed to admit that it took me so long. I started out with a SS scout and of course soon, I had slings of every shape and size. MIsling sent me three of the most beautifully finished little frames I'd ever seen. Long story shorter, I got to tinkering with anchor points and it was driving me nuts! Up, down, twist, twitch ect. I got to where I couldn't hit anything with any of them. Then one night I was laying in bed thinking of all this and it finally occurred to "Hey Steve...the smaller the fork gap, the narrower the sight picture, therefore the higher the anchor point has to be "....You know? It just takes some folks longer than others. :...:


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

Lisa said:


> I'm having a-ah moments all the time.
> But one thing that really helped was something I read here on the forum, but can't remember where exactly.
> Someone wrote, don't aim at the can, aim at a spot on the can. Once I started focusing on a spot of red writing on the can, it made a huge difference for me.
> Another thing is Jake, Devils son in law, told me while we visited.
> ...


Someone wrote, don't aim at the can, aim at a spot on the can. <-- Bill Hayes said that in one of his videos.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

SJAaz said:


> I had one. I'm embarrassed to admit that it took me so long. I started out with a SS scout and of course soon, I had slings of every shape and size. MIsling sent me three of the most beautifully finished little frames I'd ever seen. Long story shorter, I got to tinkering with anchor points and it was driving me nuts! Up, down, twist, twitch ect. I got to where I couldn't hit anything with any of them. Then one night I was laying in bed thinking of all this and it finally occurred to "Hey Steve...the smaller the fork gap, the narrower the sight picture, therefore the higher the anchor point has to be "....You know? It just takes some folks longer than others. :...:


WAIT A SECOND HOLD THE PHONE - WHAT!?

I have ALWAYS wondered why that was THANK YOU my friend! Lol

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Bushcat (Oct 14, 2020)

My entry level chinese spring load clip job.

Binned off the shite bands on habit.

Got some 25 25 nat latex.Ebay.

Couldn't hold for accuracy.

Let me explain,couldnt develop sight picture for release.

Purchased as hunting bands...

Soon learned,no taper,no ticky..

Got GZK Green at 25 20mm.

smooth pull, nice hold on target, cleaner release.

Flat shot and more power.

9mm steel.

Im learning.

What helped me was doing the line up then dip my head slightly and aiming along the top band.

Really helped.

I wish a good retrieve to all


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

This wasn't an "aha moment" I discovered on my own but when Volp shared his release technique, it really helped me improve my consistency. Video linked below.


----------

